# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Pizza giá ưu đãi tại The Pizza Company - Nhà hàng Hà Nội

## hangnt

> *The Pizza Company*
> 
> _333 Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội. ĐT: 04 3767 9489
> Website: http://thepizzacompany.com.vn
> Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/ThePIZZAcompanyVN_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm The Pizza Company*


*Nhà hàng mang đến cho những người nghiền pizza cơ hội thưởng thức hương vị ẩm thực Italy với giá ưu đãi trong tháng 4.*

Pizza là món ăn được ưa chuộng trên toàn thế giới và ở Việt Nam cũng không ngoại lệ. Vì thế, trong những ngày cuối tuần, không riêng gì các bạn trẻ mà nhiều gia đình cũng thường hẹn nhau tại các nhà hàng pizza để thưởng thức hương vị ẩm thực Italy. 


The Pizza Company là thương hiệu mới xuất hiện ở Việt Nam nhưng đã nổi tiếng toàn cầu. Thương hiệu pizza này được thành lập vào năm 1981 tại Thái Lan, thuộc quyền sở hữu của Tập đoàn Minor Food Group và được công nhận là nhà tiên phong trong ngành công nghiệp dịch vụ thực phẩm châu Á.


Với giá chỉ 69.000 đồng, bạn đã có thể thưởng thức pizza hảo hạng (size S) và một suất cánh gà nướng gồm 4 cái vàng ruộm, thơm phức. Cánh gà tại The Pizza Company được tẩm ướp cẩn thận, có màu vàng chocolate hấp dẫn, thơm ngon. Tuy nhiên, nét đặc sắc nhất của nhà hàng vẫn là hương vị của pizza Italy với những phần combo ưu đãi đặc biệt dành cho thực khách. 


Đó là Hawaiian gồm pizza đặc trưng miền nhiệt đới với giăm bông, thịt muối và dứa; Chicken Trio kết hợp ba cách chế biến gà nướng, gà bơ tỏi và gà ướp sốt nấm mang đến cho bạn hương vị mới lạ hay Italian Sausage với hương vị tinh tế được tạo nên từ sự kết hợp của xúc xích, hành, nấm và cà chua. 


Tại The Pizza Company, bạn còn được thưởng thức hương vị Pasta hấp dẫn, đặc trưng của Italy. Sợi mỳ vàng tươi, dai, thơm hòa quyện cùng nấm tươi, các loại hải sản, xúc xích hay thịt nguội.... mang lại hương vị độc đáo cho khách hàng. Hơn thế, bạn còn có nhiều sự lựa chọn với thực đơn đa dạng, hấp dẫn cho các món cơm Italy độc đáo với sườn, gà nướng thơm ngon.


Không gian thoãng đãng, sang trọng và lịch sự của nhà hàng sẽ mang lại cho bạn cùng gia đình, bạn bè những giờ phút ăn uống thư giãn, thoải mái. 




> *The Pizza Company*
> 
> _333 Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội. ĐT: 04 3767 9489
> Website: http://thepizzacompany.com.vn
> Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/ThePIZZAcompanyVN_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm The Pizza Company*



Cùng khám phá *các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội*- *cac nha hang o Ha Noi*

----------


## khoan_gieng

Địa chỉ đẹp nhờ số 333  :cuoi1: 
Mình khoái ăn pizza lắm, cả ngày ăn thay cơm cũng đc  :cuoi:  nhưng mà sợ béo lên thỉnh thoảng mới ăn

----------


## khoan_gieng

Lâu rồi cũng chưa đi ăn pizza
Phải rủ bạn bè đi ăn thôi

----------

